# Scientists hyping universal flu shot to perpetuate vaccine scam



## Arnold (Aug 2, 2011)

Scientists hyping ‘universal’ flu shot to perpetuate vaccine scam by Ethan A. Huff, staff writer (NaturalNews) Influenza vaccination rates are on the decline as Americans increasingly learn not only that flu shots contain harmful additives like Thimerosal (mercury), but also that they do not even work as claimed (one of the “side effects” of getting [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## KelJu (Aug 2, 2011)

What a crappy article. Do vaccines really work? Well smallpox, polio, mumps, measles, and rubella have been damn near completely eliminated in the US due to rigorous vaccination programs. The answer to the question of do vaccines really work, is a big affirmative.

Not all vaccines are designed with equal amount of science and technology. I am sure there have been some doods in the past, but for the most part vaccines work. I have come down with a bad case of the flu nearly every year of my life. I haven't been sick one time since I started getting yearly flu vaccines.

Lol at comment about nutrition and lifestyle being the key to fighting the flu. Bahahaha, and I guess that is why the flu can wipe out entire civilizations. I guess the Native Americans were just out of shape, and it has nothing to do with genetically evolved immune responses to specific diseases. I guess the elderly should hit the gym, and skip flu vaccinations. 

Who the fuck writes this shit?


----------

